# Couples: How did you meet? Should we be thanking Conrad for that too??



## SoVerySoft (Oct 6, 2005)

I've noticed some people have told us in the "married couples" thread and some other threads how they met their partners. I saw mentions of the BBW Friendship Express, NAAFA, Dimensions chat rooms, etc

It found me wondering how everyone here met their partners.

How many degrees of separation are we from Conrad? Has he touched our lives with more than enlightment, empowerment and entertainment? Do we owe him for the LOVE we've found?  

 

So...do tell!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 6, 2005)

I met my sweetie on the internet(not through this site at all) but I tell most people in person that I met him at the bookstore. I still feel there is a stigma aganist meeting people on the internet. So while I cannot thank Conrad for this pairning, I think I can thank Al Gore.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 6, 2005)

In Dimensions chat, which seems to be racking up a growing number of couples and marriages


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 7, 2005)

No question...Ruby and Conrad are directly responsible for Guy and I getting together. Had we not both appeared in Dimensions Magazine (same issue as a matter of fact - I wrote an article about my 20th class reunion, and Guy was the featured FA), and seen each other in the mag...and each called Ruby to ask about the other one, Ruby likely would not have "encouraged" our getting together. And, yes, we make a point of thanking them on a regular basis!


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2005)

My sweetheart, Biggie, wrote me for the first time, sending me a compliment after seeing a pic of mine that I had posted on this board. This was years ago, and after that, we'd write just every so often, but I wasn't really ready for a relationship then. Then, a couple of years ago, or so, I admitted on the main board that I had a little crush on him, he found that interesting, and things slowly took off from there. Now, we see each other as regularly as possible, given the distance, and have long term plans together. So thanks to Conrad, another couple found love at Dimensions.








In Quebec City


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 7, 2005)

Aw, I love that picture of you guys, honey. 

My sweetie and I met many many years ago, during my senior year of high school. I was in a play which was going most poorly (I'm a horrible actress), and he was asked in to help us, since he had previous acting experience. I fell hard for him, and within two weeks I told the director that I was going to marry him. It took a long, circuitous route for us to get there, including a break up in college and me moving on and marrying someone else, but we got back together 14 or so years ago.

The rest, as they say, is history. 

(The play still reeked, but it wasn't for his lack of trying).


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Vick. It's one of my favorites, and partly because of the experience we had on that trip. Wonderful, lovely memories.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 7, 2005)

Tina said:


> It's one of my favorites, and partly because of the experience we had on that trip. Wonderful, lovely memories.



It shows. All your pics together have that glow to them.

This is apropos of nothing, but Biggie always looks like he wears the nicest quality shirts. You know the kind--the ones with kind of a velvety texture that make you want to touch them. Maybe I'm crackers, but that's something I always notice in the pics you've posted of him.


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2005)

rainyday said:


> It shows. All your pics together have that glow to them.
> 
> This is apropos of nothing, but Biggie always looks like he wears the nicest quality shirts. You know the kind--the ones with kind of a velvety texture that make you want to touch them. Maybe I'm crackers, but that's something I always notice in the pics you've posted of him.



Thank you. We're funny that way. 

Good eyes there, rainy. He does, and yes, they do make me want to touch him -- in the shirt or out.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm convinced that lotsa men love fat women, but just won't admit it due to stupid peer pressure. However Art seems to be one of the select few who didn't like fat girls at first, but was converted when he began to date me. He had never dated a fat girl before, or even a taller girl, and said he had no desire to do so, until I came along. Of course I had to knock some sense into him before he'd admit that maybe -- just maybe -- dating a fat girl could be the best thing that ever happened to him.

Art & I met the old fashioned way: he was the kid brother of one of my university classmates. You've heard of love at first sight? Well, in our case it was catfight at first sight. Hiss! Scratch! Art was a royal jerk. He kept turning up to pester his older sister, but he must have told me every fat joke he knew too. Before long, he began to pester me when his sister wasn't around. Hmm, methinks he doth protest too much. Finally he told me one fat joke too many, so I triple dared him to take me on a date and behave like a gentleman. To my horror, he accepted the challenge.

On our first date I was so nervous I had the hiccups half the evening. I was so embarrassed! My husband said he did not like fat girls when we first met, but my friendly wise ass personality intrigued him. With me in the throes of hiccups, he laughed and said that life would never be dull with me around (yeah right, he just loved watching my huge boobs jerk and bounce every time I hiccuped  ). Thus began a romance out of a screwball comedy, but here we are, still crazy -- about each other -- after 5 years of dating plus 23 years of marriage.


----------



## jamie (Oct 7, 2005)

We were just telling this story last night. My boyfriend and I work for a medical company and occassionally there are drug-rep given dinners. This very cute young rep was flirting with him all night, and I loved watching her face as he told her that he had moved from Memphis for me.  I thought she was going to choke on her wine...and the evil part of me enjoyed it.

I met my boyfriend through here as well. I got home late on tax day after rushing to drop off my taxes at the post office, and opened my email to find the best letter ever writtenwaiting for me. I mean really and truly, it belongs in the letter hall of fame. We chatted on line a bit, spoke on the phone a bit and met in person 3 weeks later. *cringe* I know there are all kinds of protocols people are supposed to follow, but we just kind of went forward. He was the first and only person I have just been comfortable as myself with, if that makes any sense.

We dated long distance for 2 years and then he moved to KY a year and a half ago.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 7, 2005)

My husband David and I met when in college and I was out on a date with another guy. (Thanks, Tony!) We also sang in the same university choir as we both were music majors. 

David is my soulmate and the love of my life and although we may not be the conventional married couple.....we have been together 30 years this coming June and plan to grow old rocking side by side!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 7, 2005)

That has always been one of the most fulfilling and satisfying aspects of doing Dimensions, the many couples who meet each other here through the boards, chat, or matching system. After all, from Day One it was my intent to fashion in Dimensions a place where fat people and their admirers could meet and learn about each other, and each others' trials and tribulations, joys and fears. So when two people manage to work through all that (or perhaps already had) and truly find each other, that is special.

Dimensions still has a "success stories" page that Dani set up in the very earliest days of Dimensions. I haven't kept it updated, which is a shame as by now it would probably have hundreds of entries. Maybe there could be a volunteer to handle that, and maybe we can even use these boards to locate some of those couples, or have a place where successful unions could be reported.

One "dark horse" is DMS, the Dimensions Matching System. I installed it over three years ago after months of very heavy customization for our community. I was going to offer free memberships and premium memberships for a small fee. Days before releasing the final version after weeks of testing with beta versions, we had the Big Crash of 2002 that took everything down and set us back many weeks. DMS lost many of its custom features and I never worked on it again. It now has a life of its own, with about 4,000 registered members. I even added an enticing "QuickSearch" where non-members can do searchs and see what they are missing. I don't know how many people met through DMS.

Anyway, I hope many more people meet through Dimensions!! And I hope that once they do, they will carry with them a bit of the philosophy that I try to impart: Love yourself, open yourself to love, stand for your rights, fight for your rights, but also never forget that you are a desirable, sexual person as well.


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Oct 7, 2005)

Though we both visit Dims and my wife is a former wannabe contestant, we met long before we were on teh web. We met at Arby's. She knew the owner and had gotten a job there and I had applied there as something to do during the day (had a job as a nurse during the night). She was the first person to say hello to me on the first day. After many weeks of struggling the courage, I asked her out. We were engaged within a month and married within the year. 15 years later we are still together.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 7, 2005)

jamie said:


> I got home late on tax day after rushing to drop off my taxes at the post office, and opened my email to find the best letter ever writtenwaiting for me. I mean really and truly, it belongs in the letter hall of fame. We chatted on line a bit, spoke on the phone a bit and met in person 3 weeks later. *cringe* I know there are all kinds of protocols people are supposed to follow, but we just kind of went forward. He was the first and only person I have just been comfortable as myself with, if that makes any sense.
> 
> We dated long distance for 2 years and then he moved to KY a year and a half ago.



Jamie...

That is such a a sweet story. I love a man that is articulate and that can write out their thoughts. It really does get to you!

Thanks for sharing your love story.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2005)

Sandie S-R said:


> Jamie...
> 
> That is such a a sweet story. I love a man that is articulate and that can write out their thoughts. It really does get to you!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your love story.



I agree, what a lovely story. And Jamie, you're a beautiful girl!


----------



## Aliena (Oct 7, 2005)

jamie said:


> We were just telling this story last night. My boyfriend and I work for a medical company and occassionally there are drug-rep given dinners. This very cute young rep was flirting with him all night, and I loved watching her face as he told her that he had moved from Memphis for me.  I thought she was going to choke on her wine...and the evil part of me enjoyed it.



Oh my gosh Jamie, this made me smile from ear to ear!! I get off on women flirting with Mike, it's such a turn-on to me, especially when he tells them he is taken! It adds spice to the relationship. I hope "Ms. Thing" was choking on some good ol' Napa Valley wine, that would make it even better!!  




Jamie said:


> I met my boyfriend through here as well. I got home late on tax day after rushing to drop off my taxes at the post office, and opened my email to find the best letter ever writtenwaiting for me. I mean really and truly, it belongs in the letter hall of fame. We chatted on line a bit, spoke on the phone a bit and met in person 3 weeks later. *cringe* I know there are all kinds of protocols people are supposed to follow, but we just kind of went forward. He was the first and only person I have just been comfortable as myself with, if that makes any sense.
> 
> We dated long distance for 2 years and then he moved to KY a year and a half ago.





My husband introduced himself to me in a PM at Naafa. I had just posted a poetry page with a picture, of which he told me that he really liked my eyes and oh yeah, the poetry! 

We talked for amost a year, when he finally told me that he liked me and wanted to meet me. I kept putting him off for the longest time, because of past experiences of online meetings. 
I finally gave in and would you believe he stood me up the first meeting? We were to drive 4hrs each in one direction, meeting half-way, and I called him an hour from our meeting place, only to have him tell me he isn't going to make it, because he's sick!

I hung up from him saying to myself, "Never again!!"

I became stand offish to him and I guess he picked up on it, because one paticular day, he sent me this amazing letter too (like you Jamie ) and in it was this awful, most, sentimental, sweetest, awful, best poem I have ever read!!

It made me cry. I agreed to meet him again, this time he showed up. I was with a friend and as we pulled into the parking lot of the restuarant we were to meet at, I had his vehical picked out and everything. My friend asked how I knew it was his vehical and I told her I didn't really know, I just "knew". 

We were going to do the long-distant thing for a little bit, but something just kept us from being apart since. We have not been apart since our initial meeting; that's been 3yrs ago.


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm loving reading these stories. 

I have to admit, the fat-girl triumph experiences are always nice. I met this very cute guy through a friend, back in the late 1970's, and he asked me out that night. We decided to meet at a local bar where I knew the owner. He was there before, me and when I walked in I could see the cute blonde coctail waitress was fawning all over him. He said something to her and she gave me a sour look as he walked towards me. She was obviously pissed off at me and seemed to be pouting as he completely ignored her and was very attentive to me all night -- which was the start of a nice little relationship. Anyway, I figure it was good for her to see that there are other women out there who don't fit the mold that are attractive to men. Sometimes even more attractive than they are (what a shock!). Heh.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 7, 2005)

We met back in 1982 (before either of us discovered _Dimensions _or NAAFA) at a wedding of mutual friends. For both of us it was lust-at-first-sight: for me it was the brides maid dress (the way it hugged every curve); for Becky, it was (in her words): that 'nerd-chic'  the attraction I've always had for English professors. Especially the wire-rims." Our first date was on Halloween Eve: a classic movie (_Fantasia_), a sumptuous meal and an unforgettable night . . .

Got involved with _Dimensions_ back when it was still affiliated with NAAFA  as the newsletter for a Fat Admirers Special Interest Group. But thats a whole other story.


----------



## Emma (Oct 7, 2005)

All the happy people make me want to stab myself in the eye and then run away and cry.


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2005)

Been there, Em. And somehow, doing that wouldn't make you feel any better...


----------



## jamie (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Carrie the bombshell .

I completely agree about articulation, Sandie. A way with words is more attractive than any physical feature.

Aliena - that was a cute story, I can't believe you went back after being stood up...it must have been one of those fated things.

I have to say..the drug rep who was flirting with him was an extremely nice and sweet girl. I didn't blame her, I would have flirted with him too. It was just funny that she was so not expecting him to be with me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 7, 2005)

We met at a dance in New Jersey for fat folk and admirers. It was halloween dance. I did not know it was a costume dance so I had no costume. Wayne was unbelieveably adorable in a Robin Hood outfit. He walked past me - I have a big moth so I yelled at him - "Hey Robin where are your merry men?!"

He turned around and smiled at me - and sat down next to me and that was that - for all intents and purposes.

He was dating someone else at the time - I was getting out of an abusive relationship - and we became best friends over the phone and he helped me find my way out of that awful relationship. 

New Years Eve came that same year - I invited him to dinner that night - he came down to be with me - and we haven't been apart since.

He makes me laugh - we are each others best friends - he knows me better than anyone in the world, and we have been through fire and have come out together on the other side.

There is no one in the world I would rather spend my life with - and after 13 years together - 12 married - I still get excited every ngiht when I know he's coming home to me.

I never knew it could be so good - I am truly blessed.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 7, 2005)

My guy and I met on as he says - the innerweb- not through this site though.

He lives almost 100 miles away, yet every weekend he drives to me to go out on a date. It's only been 3 months so far, we both have kids, and we both have had abusive relationships. Truthfully we both have the same sense of humor and views on life. For the most part anyway. I have never been so totally in love with someone in such a short period of time. Everything is just right...oh and we talk every night for like 3 hours or more...pretty much we're both big mouths...but I love the fact that we communicate so well with one another...

ok enough of that !


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2005)

Not a Dimensions meeting here, we met at University in a club. Although she was kind of cute and seemed quite likeable I was a little stand-offish at first...I was in my final year and she was in her first year and I didn't want to 'take advantage of her youth,' and also she was quite thin and I knew that overall I preferred heavier women.

Now I'd never dated seriously before that and she had, so in many ways she was more experienced than I was, and she was persistent, so we ended up doing some serious kissing at a party on a road trip with the club. After that I had to take her out on a date, but I figured the odds of us working out were probably not all that high anyway, so what could a few dates hurt? But when I picked her up for our first 'official' date, I met her Mom, who was probably about 300 pounds, which got me thinking that maybe this gal would not always be so thin. Then I found out that she was eating one meal a day while being very active, but actually had a very healthy appetite. A few dates later and I'm finding myself really liking her, and I met her father who was also quite big. So I was not taking advantage of her, and she probably would get somewhat bigger, which removed my reasons not to get serious with her. But, a couple of months surely could not tell us that we'd get along forever. I was thinking things would eventually go flat between us surely. 

Then I went home for Christmas, and realized how much I missed her. My sister, in probably the best thing she ever did for me, convinced me that I should call this girl up and invite her up to my parents for the last part of the holidays, so I did, and she came up on a bus two days later, and I realized how much my heart just sang when she was there. After that I realized that without despite my intentions, I had fallen in love with her.

Once I admitted that to myself, things just kept getting stronger between us. We've been together for over 15 years since that first date.

-Ed
PS. Yes, for those of you who are curious, she did gain weight slowly but steadily for several years before leveling off as a smallish BBW, much smaller than her mother was but quite a bit bigger than she was when we met. I never pushed her to gain, but I admit I certainly enjoyed being there for it.


----------



## Donna (Oct 7, 2005)

*I met my husband indrectly because of Dimensions. We actually met at a yahoo group party in Ft. Myers last year. However, I would not have been at that party (I lived in St Petersburg at the time) if it weren't for a friend I met in Dimensions chat. I wasn't even going to attend this particular party, but my friend insisted I come down for the weekend. When he walked in, I nearly fell outta my chair. The attraction was thankfully mutual and we were married last month (September 4th).







~IDJ~Donnaalicious~*


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations to the newlyweds. That chemistry stuff sure does pack a wallop, doesn't it?


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 8, 2005)

Tina said:


> Congratulations to the newlyweds. That chemistry stuff sure does pack a wallop, doesn't it?


Yep, chemistry can transcend pre-conceived notions. By rights, my husband & I never should have gotten along (they say that opposites attract, but we're very much alike and we clashed at first). Instead, we fell madly in love and this year celebrated 23 years of happy marriage.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

That's wonderful, Sue, congratulations.  You just never know with these things. And sometimes you can be lukewarm about a person until you hug or shake hands, for instance, and then there's that tingle.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 8, 2005)

Tina said:


> That's wonderful, Sue, congratulations.  You just never know with these things. And sometimes you can be lukewarm about a person until you hug or shake hands, for instance, and then there's that tingle.




Very true. I rebuffed my guy in chat for a couple of months (I thought he was too stuffy--boy was I wrong). One dull Saturday he finally convinced me to chat on Yahoo. We talked online for ten straight hours (thank goodness it was a weekend) and never looked back


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

Ten hours????? Wow.  I'm guessing it didn't take long before you were chatting by phone after that marathon.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh yeah lol. God bless One Suite.


----------



## Trisha (Oct 9, 2005)

I met my boyfriend through Yahoo personals. He sent me a reply to my ad, just saying something like, "We have alot in common." We chatted on Yahoo, met in real life the next weekend, and the rest, as they say, is history. We will be celebrating the one year anniversary of our first date on October 16th (it was Sweetest Day when we had our first date!) and we're talking engagement...

I do have to thank Conrad and Dimensions in a roundabout way, because back when I was in internet newbie, Dimensions was the very first size-friendly website I found. I spent lots of time here reading the boards and realizing I wasn't alone in the world, there were so many other girls 'of size' that were experiencing the same things as me. It was kind of a turning point for me when I first saw the Paysite Board...gorgeous big girls, looking sexy and confident and showing off their bodies, so like mine, that I'd done my best to cover up for the first 25 years of my life. 

That began my journey towards self-acceptance, a journey from which I have never looked back. It's tough at times to be accepting of myself and my fatness when the media and friends and family and co-workers constantly send messages that it's NOT okay to be fat...but, at the end of the day, all those messages are forgotten when I talk to my man and he tells me that I'm beautiful and sexy and desirable.

Thanks to this place, and others like it, I finally have the courage to believe him.


----------



## MellieD (Oct 11, 2005)

I first started talking to my now husband, JoeD, in Dimensions chat 2 years ago this month. We talked on the phone and online for 4 months before I came out here to Georgia for a 6 week stay. We fell in love and I moved out here permanently in April of last year. We were married on June 28th 2004!!! Thank you, Conrad!!!!


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 11, 2005)

MellieD said:


> I first started talking to my now husband, JoeD, in Dimensions chat 2 years ago this month. We talked on the phone and online for 4 months before I came out here to Georgia for a 6 week stay. We fell in love and I moved out here permanently in April of last year. We were married on June 28th 2004!!! Thank you, Conrad!!!!



That'll be US$525.75 plus your firstborn.  Congrats, Melanie. I am happy for you and Joe.


----------



## Tina (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Trisha, that's fabulous! Congratulations!


----------



## MellieD (Oct 16, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> That'll be US$525.75 plus your firstborn.  Congrats, Melanie. I am happy for you and Joe.



I'll send you a check (I hope you don't mind a post-dated one for August of 2007  ), and how about a kitten instead? I'm allergic to children!


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 16, 2005)

Pammie and I met in an AOL chat, on a day we were both sort of playing hookey from work...at a time neither of us would usually have been online. And that was just the beginning of the twilight zone part of the story...LOL. Anyway, neither of us were "looking"...it started with her asking what part of the state I lived in...we ended up chatting for 4 hours. Three months later we met...three months after that I proposed...and 4 months after that we were married. Our 9th anniversary will be in December.


----------

